

Sounds of early 90s - Protracker .mod player for HTML5 Audio - warpech
http://mod.haxor.fi/Tip_and_Firefox/mod.enigma

======
moonshadow
Neat! Here's another one that works not only in Chrome but also in Firefox:
[http://www.toothycat.net/%7Esham/dev/webaudiodemo/?elysium.m...](http://www.toothycat.net/%7Esham/dev/webaudiodemo/?elysium.mod.b64)
;)

